# The Madd Family



## Halloween Mad House (Sep 30, 2012)

The Madd Family 
After whispers of uncoventional experiments done on unwilling patients, the California Department of Mental Health was forced to conduct a full investigation. The investigators found little to no proof of foul play, however, they did adimt to finding quite a few dead ends, blocked off pathways, and quarantined areas that the doctors and staff had claimed to be under construction and not safe for entrance. The investigators claimed to take their word, even though at one point, one investigator thought she had heard the muffled screams of a young child. It was not until years later that the true sinister ways of Doctor Madd really came to life, but by then it was to late. Doctor Madd fled from California to an unknown location to avoid prosecution. It has been rumored that he and his family now reside in Missouri, where he continues his twisted medical experiments. It has also been said that after losing his patients, he began work not only on his own family, but on himself as well.

Update: It has become evident that the Madd family is in Missouri. More and more people are being reported missing as the Madd family is accepting new patients, or should we say, victims. Who knows how many lives have been lost? Please, if you have any information on the whereabouts of the Madd Family, contact us right away! They must be stopped!!!


----------

